# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Κεφαλή συμβατή με SANYO ST-29D

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σας. Εδώ και καιρό αναζητώ βελόνα συμβατή με τη SANYO ST 29D που παίρνει η κεφαλή του πικάπ. Η κεφαλή δεν είναι γνήσια SANYO, στο κουτί της γράφει μια μάρκα "KYOWA" ένα μοντέλο το οποίο δεν φαίνεται καλά και MADE IN JAPAN. Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε κάποιο SET κεφαλής-βελόνας για το πικάπ (βραχίονας τύπου S). Η τελευταία κεφαλή που είχα αγοράσει πριν 3 χρόνια ήταν ιμιτασιόν της Electron, 1339-3. Το πικάπ που έχω είναι το TENSAI TD 861B (θυγατρική SANYO) με Auto Return, του 1979-80. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσω χρήματα για συμβατή βελόνα για ιμιτασιόν κεφαλή. Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα οι γνώστες συμφορουμίτες να μου προτείνουν ό,τι νομίζουν καλύτερο.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Karny

Βρες specs από την εργοστασιακή που είχε και ψάξε μια με παρόμοια.Εγώ θα έψαχνα για audio technica, στα λεφτά τους από τις καλύτερες.Μην ασχολείσαι με βελόνες, βαλε μια καινούργια κεφαλή να σε βγάλει χρόνια

----------


## apavlidis

> Βρες specs από την εργοστασιακή που είχε και ψάξε μια με παρόμοια.Εγώ θα έψαχνα για audio technica, στα λεφτά τους από τις καλύτερες.Μην ασχολείσαι με βελόνες, βαλε μια καινούργια κεφαλή να σε βγάλει χρόνια


Αυτό θα κάνω... βλέπω αυτήν την στιγμή την AT 3600L την οποία έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε άλλο πικάπ.

----------


## apavlidis

Η κεφαλή είναι η KYOWA KN 551, η οποία είναι imitation της SANYO/FISHER MG 29. Βρήκα εδώ τα χαρακτηρίστικά της

Frequency Response (Hz): 20-20,000
Output  4.2 (mV at 1 kHz, 5 cm/sec)
Channel Separation 20/15 (dB at 1 kHz/10 kHz)  
Channel Balance (dB) 1.5
Vertical Tracking Force (grams) 1.0-3.0    
Stylus Shape:  0.7 mil conical
Recommended Load Impedance (ohms): 47KΩ. 
Η εργοστασιακή του είναι η Sanyo MG 50, για την οποία δεν μπορώ να βρώ τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Πάντως αυτή που ταιριάζει περισσότερο στα χαρακτηριστικά της KYOWA, είναι η Audio-Technica AT 3600L, χαρακτηριστικά της οποίας είναι τα εξής:

Frequency Response: 20 - 20,000 HzChannel Separation: 18 dB at 1kHzChannel Balance: 1.5dBTracking Force: 1.5 - 3.0gVertical Tracking Angle: 24°Recommended Load Impedance: 47kβ¦Output Voltage: 4.2 mV (1kHz / 5cm/sec)Stylus Shape: Conical
Ακόμη σκέφτομαι μήπως βάλω την SHURE M44-7. Ακριβή μεν αλλά οι SHURE νομίζω είναι καλύτερες. Τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα, που την "έβαζε" η DUAL σε ορισμένα πικάπ της, όπως ας πούμε το 1219 . Εκείνο το πικάπ είχε την M91 Hi Track

----------


## east electronics

Δοκιμασε στο site  του βενιερη  ειναι απιστευτο το τι μπορεις να βρεις εκει Η βελονα θα ειναι imitation  αλλα αξιοπρεπης και φτηνη .
Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

